
The Real Threat to Google - breily
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/apr2008/tc20080427_580014.htm?chan=top+news_top+news+index_businessweek+exclusives
======
sohail
Simple: intersperse ads with results and make it obvious which are the ads.

